# Sharkin' Navarre 6-21



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Last night the Infidel Fishing Team landed some behemoth nurse sharks. Three total. I have no

idea the length or weight on these guys. All were caught and successfully released between 830pm-1am on hardtails yakked 200-300yds.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont know who the Infidel Fishing Team is but tell them nice job...Those are some fine pics


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow!!! this post/pictures deserve some attention guys ...very well done. Beautiful shark!!!!:bowdown


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some big fat nurses!! (Not the kind that check you for lice in elementary school). Great job guys!!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I was happy with them! It was pretty nice breaking in the new rod and reel too.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

what part of navarre did u catch those in?


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

The part where the sharks hang out apparently. lol! Would you like the exact GPS coords? Hell, he told you everything we did. We can'tdiscloselocations too. Your killing me. lol!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

dont want exact gps coord. (unless u will give them to me) just wondering if it was more towards pensacola beach or the other side?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful sharks guys!!! Great job!!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you, I hopeto have a repeat this weekend. Here is a mapquest pic of where we were fishing. lol.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

great sharks guys congrats


----------

